# ان كان المسيح هو الله كيف يقول الهي الهي لماذا تركتني



## مونيكا 57 (27 مايو 2011)

*

ان كان المسيح هو الله كيف يقول الهي الهي لماذا تركتني​


فَإِن كُنتَ فِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا أَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ فَاسْأَلِ الَّذِينَ يَقْرَؤُونَ الْكِتَابَ مِن قَبْلِكَ لَقَدْ جَاءكَ الْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّكَ فَلاَ تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُمْتَرِينَ ( [يونس : 94].

ان كان المسيح هو الله كيف يقول الهي الهي لماذا تركتني
الرد للمتنيح الأنبا يؤنس اسقف الغربية
و نحو الساعة التاسعة صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم قائلاً إيلى إيلى لما شبقتنى أى إلهى إلأهى لماذا تركتنى ( تخليت عنى ) " 

( مت 27: 46 ) . عبارة : " الهى الهى لماذا تركتنى " هى مطلع المزمور الثانى و العشرين لداود , و فيه يصف بروح النبوة بالتفصيل أحداث الصليب : ثقب يديه و رجليه , اقتراعهم على ثيابه و غير ذلك من الأمور التى تجعل الإنسان يحس و كأن النبى كان حاضراً بنفسه أحداث الصليب ... إن هذه العبارة تثير صعوبتين : الصعوبة الأولى ، كيف يكلم المسيح الله و يناديه بقوله الهى الهى ... و الصعوبة الثانية هى صعوبة الترك . فهل ترك اللاهوت الناسوت ؟!! و هذا التعبير يستند إليه القائلين بطبيعتين فى المسيح . أما عن الصعوبة الأولى فلها إجابتان : أولاً : إن المسيح بهذه العبارة يذكر اليهود بالمزمور الثانى و العشرين و فيه كل أحداث الصليب .و كأنه يقول لهم ارجعوا إلى هذا المزمور فتجدوا كل شئ عن صلبى لأنه من الواضح أن داود لم تثقب يداه و رجلاه و غير ذلك مما جاء فى المزمور . ثانياً : إن المسيح له المجد و إن كان هو الله ظاهراً فى الجسد . لكنه يمكنه أن يخاطب لاهوت الآب أو اللاهوت المتحد به بقوله إلهى . و هو نفسه قال لمريم المجدلية بعد قيامته " لا تلمسينى لأنى لم أصعد بعد إلى أبى . و لكن إذهبى الى اخوتى و قولى لهم انى أصعد إلى أبى و ابيكم و إلهى و إلهكم " ( يو 20: 17 ) . و لو كان المسيح مجرد إنسان لقال لها : " أصعد إلى أبينا و إلهنا " . و لكن قوله أبى و أبيكم و إلهى و إلهكم يظهر بوضوح أن صلته بأبيه غير بقية البشر و كذلك إلهى و إلهكم !! لا مانع من القول إن اللاهوت هو إله الناسوت , و إن كان متحداً به ... فالمسيح من حيث هو إنسان يمكنه أن يخاطب اللاهوت – سواء لاهوت الآب الذى هو لاهوت الابن الذى هو لاهوت الروح القدس – و هو اللاهوت الحال به و المتحد به بقوله إلهى .. لان سيدنا المسيح اتخذ له ناسوتاً كاملاً من جسد و نفس ناطقة و ناسوت المسيح ناسوت مخلوق و خالقه هو اللاهوت المتحد به الذى يملاْ السماء و الأرض ... فإذا خاطب الناسوت اللاهوت يخاطبه إلهى . و لا صعوبة فى ذلك لأن الناسوت كامل و له كل الصفات الناسوتية . و الاتحاد بين اللاهوت و الناسوت لم يبطل صفات الناسوت أو يعطلها . أما الصعوبة الثانية فنقول فيها إن الترك المشار إليه فى النص ليس تركاً جوهرياً و إنما هو ترك أدبى . و الآم الصليب وقعت على الناسوت طبيعياً , و فى نفس الوقت وقعت على اللاهوت أدبياً ... و معنى العبارة : لماذا تركتنى للألم بينما هو لم يتركه تماماً مثلما يقول طفل يحمله أبوه أ/ام طبيب يجرى له جراحة بسيطة . فيصرخ الطفل و يقول : يا بابا ليه سايبنى ؟ إن الأب لم يتركه بل هو ممسك به و يحتضنه ، لكن المعنى أنه تركه للألم ... و على أية الحالات فإن هذه العبارة تعنى أ، الآلام التى احتملها المسيح على الصليب كاتنت آلاماً حقيقية و شديدة ، و ليس كما ادعى بعض الهراطقة أن ناسوته كان خيالياً . و ان هذا الناسوت بعد اتحاده باللاهوت لازال ناسوتاً كاملاً محتفظاً بكل صفاته . و لو كان اللاهوت ترك الناسوت فى تلك اللحظة أو فارقه مفارقة جوهرية لكان معنى ذلك أن الفداء لم يتم , و أن الصلب كان صلباً واقعاً على الناسوت وحده . و من ثم يكون للصليب قيمة " كفارية " أبدية كالتى صارت له بالفعل . و لو ترك اللاهوت الناسوت لكان معنى ذلك الذى صلب من أجل البشر إنسان . و كيف يقول الكتاب المقدس عن دم المسيح انه أزلى ( عب 9: 14 ) , و انه دم الله كما يقول بولس الرسول لقسوس أفسس أن يهتموا برعاية كنيسة الله التى اقتناها بدمه (أع 30: 28 ) فإذا كان الدم الذى سال على الصليب يوصف بأنه دم الله فكيف يجوز قول ذلك ما لم يكن اللاهوت متحداً بالناسوت وقت الصلب أيضاً!!*


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 مايو 2011)

موضوع رائع وبيرد علي تسأؤلات كتيره
كل الشكر ليكي مونيكا علي الشرح الرائع
ويسوع يبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويعوض تعب محبتك خير


----------



## kalimooo (27 مايو 2011)

جميل  

شكراااااا على  الموضوع 

والتحليل الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## أنجيلا (29 مايو 2011)

*شكرااااااااااااا ع الموضوع*
*الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## هالة الحب (22 يونيو 2011)

موضوع رائع شكرا مونيكا


----------



## مونيكا 57 (23 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> موضوع رائع وبيرد علي تسأؤلات كتيره
> كل الشكر ليكي مونيكا علي الشرح الرائع
> ويسوع يبارك خدمتك وحياتك
> ويعوض تعب محبتك خير



*اشكرك حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (23 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> جميل
> 
> شكراااااا على  الموضوع
> 
> ...




ميرسى كليمو لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *شكرااااااااااااا ع الموضوع*
> *الرب يبارك حياتك*​





*ميرسى حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
الرب  يباركك​*


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (9 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا لك ... وموضوع جميل حقا من أقوى مواضيع الدفاع عن أهم القضايا في المسيحية*​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا جدا
شكرا أختى الغاليه
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أغسطس 2011)

هالة الحب قال:


> موضوع رائع شكرا مونيكا




*اشكرك حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> *شكرا لك ... وموضوع جميل حقا من أقوى مواضيع الدفاع عن أهم القضايا في المسيحية*​



*اشكرك أخى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أغسطس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا جدا شكرا أختى الغاليه ربنا يباركك​




*اشكرك أخى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## لدى المسيح (11 أغسطس 2011)

*جميل هذا الشرح .. يوضح ان الله اله المسيح وأباه فى الوقت ذاته.. شكراً للتفضل بالتفسير .. 

سلام الله معك سيدتى الراقية.. .​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 أغسطس 2011)

لدى المسيح قال:


> *جميل هذا الشرح .. يوضح ان الله اله المسيح وأباه فى الوقت ذاته.. شكراً للتفضل بالتفسير .. سلام الله معك سيدتى الراقية.. .​*





*اشكرك حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل

 الرب يباركك ​*


----------



## هالة الحب (12 سبتمبر 2011)

للاسف الموضوع صعب جدا بالنسبه لى


----------



## Toni_Thaer (12 سبتمبر 2011)

1000 شكر دائما مواضيعك رائعه


----------

